# Info par produktiem >  Spuldzes.

## zirgs

Sveiki. Vēlējos uzzināt ar ko kompaktās fluorescences spuldzes atšķiras no enrgoekonimiskajām.
Šāds jautājums radās, jo veikalos var nopirkt šādas spuldzes, kas izskatās ļoti līdzīgi, pat identiski, bet to nosaukums ir atšķirīgs.

----------


## defs

Man liekas,ka tas tas pats ir. Ir vēl saucamās LED /gaismas diodes/,kas arī ir ekonomiskas,bet nav fluorescentās.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Neķer kreņķi par komercnosaukumiem. Nozīme ir principam. Krāsns nemaina savu būtību, ja to sauc par "mikroviļņu" - tā joprojām paliek augstfrekvences krāsns. Tāpat arī fluorescentās lampas (izlāde zema spiediena dzīvsudraba tvaikos) mēdz tirgū saukt dažādi. Tāpat dažāds var būt izpildījums - kopā ar elektronisku balastu vai bez tāda. Skrūvējama ar Edisona E27 vītni, vai cilindrs ar tapiņām galos. Būtība nemainās.

----------


## ezis666

Energoefektīvās ir visas gāzizlādes, kompaktās ir ar e27 un14 vītni, kuras var iebāzr parasto lampu vietā.

----------

